# Need Help with Dubai Sports City



## Yiogi (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm going to start looking for an apartment in the Dubai Sports or Motor City to move sometime in February. Does anyone know the current quality of Sports City constructions? I'd appreciate help from someone that is maybe already living there. It would be great if you could point out nice buildings and buildings to avoid. If you feel Sports City is not good enough I can always try motor city, which may be a bit more expensive but I don't want to compromise my standard of living.

Thanks in advance to all that take some of their time to respond to this.


----------



## Raima (Feb 8, 2013)

hello,
i live in dubai sports city, in the victory heights villas, don't know much about the quality of the apartments, but the quality of the villas are pretty good compare to their competitor projects, that's why we invested in one villa for our own use, and bought three more and put it for rent for almost 5 years now.


first it was little poor in community services, but now it's getting enriched day by day.
also the construction has two phase, those built before the world financial crisis are very good, but after that i think there is a big difference in using cheaper materials.


----------



## Yiogi (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Raima,

Thanks for the response, are there any apartments available in Victory Heights as well or just villas? Do you know any good buildings that I should be looking into?

Thanks again.


----------



## Anywherebuthome (Dec 22, 2013)

Yiogi said:


> Hi Raima,
> 
> Thanks for the response, are there any apartments available in Victory Heights as well or just villas? Do you know any good buildings that I should be looking into?
> 
> Thanks again.


 There are no shortage of apartments there. Just check Dubizzle.com and you will find everything from studios to 3 bedroom many decent sized, fully furnished and fairly cheap(compared to same size apartments in marina). I cant vouch for quality or the area but there are options.
Hope this helps


----------



## Yiogi (Dec 23, 2013)

Anywherebuthome said:


> There are no shortage of apartments there. Just check Dubizzle and you will find everything from studios to 3 bedroom many decent sized, fully furnished and fairly cheap(compared to same size apartments in marina). I cant vouch for quality or the area but there are options.
> Hope this helps


I checked Dubizzle, but I have no clue of the Sports City area, so I don't know which buildings are good and which aren't. I'm trying to filter out bad buildings before actually going there and seeing it myself to be frank. I had a dreadful experience looking for apartments in the marina, and then I started looking at forums. I found many resources on which buildings were good and which should be avoided at all costs in the marina. Then I realized I couldn't find a good building there with my budget. Same with JLT, so I figured I might as well try sports city.


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

I live in Sports City and prefer it here to other areas. Nothing exciting, but close to my work in DIP and Al Khalil Road, so everything is only a few mins away. The only bad apartments that I've heard of are the Olympic Towers. We had people from my work living in them and all chose to move as soon as they could. I'm further around near Golf, Tennis, Ice Hockey and Cricket Towers.... No complaints and chiller is free....


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

I bought into this about 5 years ago off plan , I quickly baled out when I heard it wasn't going to be built. I don't know where it's at now


----------



## Yiogi (Dec 23, 2013)

@tafawke: Thanks I suppose I'll keep away from Olympic towers and start investigating my options near the other towers you mentioned.
@Tippy: I'm not really looking to buy something there, only rent. But I think most frozen projects already started building again with the recent hype in property market here. I fear another bubble coming but as long as I'm only renting I shouldn't lose any money.


----------



## FForwarder1985 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

How is Dubai Sports City at the moment? I've been watching some videos in Youtube and the area seems halfdone.
My expectations are finding a studio (40 to 50m2) where the construction materials are good and the services (supermarket, a couple of restaurants) close enough.
Taking into account all of this which neighbourhood shall I take a look at IMPZ or Sports City? Is there any building I shoul avoid?

thank you,


----------



## Yiogi (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello, I replied to your PM with more details. As for buildings I would probably choose either one of the Elite residences or the Spirit or some other upper class building. I haven't really seen most of the other buildings, I focused on looking on Elite Residences back then.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Yiogi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to start looking for an apartment in the Dubai Sports or Motor City to move sometime in February. Does anyone know the current quality of Sports City constructions? I'd appreciate help from someone that is maybe already living there. It would be great if you could point out nice buildings and buildings to avoid. If you feel Sports City is not good enough I can always try motor city, which may be a bit more expensive but I don't want to compromise my standard of living.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all that take some of their time to respond to this.


There is a huge amount of construction going on however my friends lives in the European building and her 1 bed apartment is enormous! over 1000sqt ft Big ex pat community, clean and nice pool and the building is nice. Below and canal facing are lots of shops and Al Maya Supermarket and a carreffour market are close by
There is also Mediterranean and another building i cannot remember the name of. I have three friends living there and they all love it


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dubai Sports City is nicely located near Al Khail Rd (E44) , the E311 and just minutes to E611 & E11.

I like that its affordable and location, I don't like the roads inside the city, which is for me better than the noisy interlock roads in Motor city, but I think Motor City have better apartments and a better place in general.


----------

